# Safari ne lit plus les pdf



## pas cnrv (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis la dernière mise à jour de Safari, la semaine dernière, je suis maintenant en Version 5.1 (6534.50).

Sauf que maintenant Safair ne lit plus du tout les pdf.

Quelle solution ai-je pour réactiver cette fonctionnalité?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pas cnrv (16 Août 2011)

Visiblement, soit le sujet n'inspire personne, soit je suis vraiment le seul à rencontrer ce problème.

C'est chose possible d'ailleurs, car sur mon deuxième Mac, dont la mise à jour de Safari a été effectuée le même jour, je n'ai pas de problème de lecture des pdf.

Donc à mon niveau de connaissance (enfin d'ignorance plutôt), qu'est ce qui peut bien invalider sur mon Mac la lecture des pdf dans Safari?

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Poupoulet (16 Août 2011)

A ta place, je jetterais un coup d'oeil dans ton dossier Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins. Plusieurs extensions sont peut-être en conflit depuis ta mise à jour.
Essaye d'isoler les Plug-Ins douteux et relance Safari.


----------



## pas cnrv (18 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai suivi cette piste, et le résultat n'y est pas.

Sur le Mac où la lecture des pdf est opérationnelle, le dossier Internet Plugs In est vide. J'ai donc vidé ce même dossier sur le Mac où se trouve le problème: aucun changement.

J'ai également desactivé les extensions de Safari sur le Mac à problème. Rien à faire.

La combinaison pas de plugs in et extensions désactivées ensemble, ne donne rien non plus.

Ce qui est contrariant, c'est que Safari charge le pdf (barre de progression), mais l'écran reste noir.

Qui plus concernant les extensions, je n'ai vraiment rien d'extraordinaire d'installé.

Retour à la case départ.


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2011)

tu as inspecté TOUS les dossiers Internet Plugins? (dans /bibliothèque et dans /utilisateurs/ton nom/bibliothèque )


----------



## KERRIA (18 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Normalement SAFARI te transporte les dossiers, qu'ils soient en PDF ou autre...si tu ne peux plus ouvrir c'est je pense que: soit tu n'as pas l'application, soit, dans ton cas, puisqu'auparavant cela fonctionnait, ton application a des problèmes ...donc :

-à réintaller
-par hasard réparer les autoriations ou le disque par "utilitaire de disque "

Bonne journée


----------



## pas cnrv (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Rien n'y fait.
Réparer les autorisations n'a rien amélioré.

Et question plugs in, les deux Mac ont chacun dans le dossier utilisateur/bibliothèque/internet PlugIn, le même contenu.

Donc tout est fait pour que ça marche, mais ça ne marche pas.

Réinstaller Safari....euh moi je veux bien, mais techniquement on procède comment?


----------



## KERRIA (21 Août 2011)

Bonsoir

Quand je parle de réinstallation , je parle du logiciel qui te permets d'ouvrir tes PDF...Soit Adobe Reader ou autre...car, encore une fois SAFARI n'a rien à voir avec ça..tu ne peux pas reprocher à ton facteur de ne pouvoir lise un courrier écrit dans une langue que tu ne connais pas...!!

Fait un essai avec "APERCU" pour savoir si c'est ton logiciel qui a des problêmes
Tu glisse le dossier reçu par internet sur le bureau et ensuite tu le juxtapose à l'iône d' APERCU
( Si APERCU n'est pas dans ton DOCK il est dans ton dossier "APPLICATION"

Bonne soirée


----------



## pas cnrv (27 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Avec Aperçu que j'utilise régulièrement, je n'ai absolument aucun problème pour lire, et triturer les pdf.

En fait dans Safari, lorsque je clique sur un lien qui est une "page pdf", je vois bien la barre d'adresse avec la progression du chargement du pdf, et lorsque le chargement est terminé, l'écran systématiquement noir.

Il n'y a même plus la "boite à outils" pdf au centre bas de l'écran lorsque l'on bouge la souris.

C'est le black out. Je suis obligé de télécharger le fichier pour le visualiser dans Aperçu justement.

Il est où le problème?


----------



## quark67 (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour, le problème ressemble fortement à celui-ci : http://forums.macg.co/applications/telechargement-pdf-securises-812772.html. Il faudrait trouver le point commun à vos deux configurations...


----------



## pas cnrv (31 Août 2011)

C'est effectivement très ressemblant à cet autre problème décrit dans le fil cité.

Dans mon cas, cela concerne tous types de pdf, sécurisés ou non.

L'inquiétant est que visiblement pour l'instant personne n'a de solution.

Or, je découvre une nouvelle avarie de Safari. Sur l'un de mes sites, j'ai des pages avec des video (soit en flv, soit en lien vers Youtube). Eh bien sur mon Mac allergique aux pdf, aucune video n'est visible ni même accessible, pas même celles en lien vers YT. Sur l'autre Mac, tout est normal.

Il est urgent que je réinstalle Safari; je bloque simplement sur la manière de s'y prendre, n'ayant jamais eu à le faire. Quelques conseils seraient les bien venus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------

Bon, pour réinstaller Safari, une lueur de bon sens m'a traversé l'esprit: j'ai téléchargé directement ici 

Si cette réinstallation résout le problème des vidéos évoqué dans le message précédent, pour les pdf dans Safari cela ne change absolument rien.

Ce qui oriente la suspicion de l'origine du problème davantage vers la mise à jour OS 10.6.8


----------



## wagamuffin (1 Septembre 2011)

De mon côté, safari 5.1 (snow leopard) n'affiche plus les pdf dans le visualiseur interne mais les enregistre systématiquement dans le répertoire téléchargement.

Cela se produit systématiquement avec les pdf qui s'ouvrent dans une (i)frame.

Bien entendu, quand je fais la régression vers 5.0 (avec time machine), tout fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## quark67 (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, selon ce qui se dit ici (http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/fichiers-pdf-et-safari-803542.html), il conviendrait de supprimer le plugin « AdobePDFViewer.plugin » situé dans /Bibliothèque/Internet Plugins (la Bibliothèque étant soit la bibliothèque du compte utilisateur, soit la bibliothèque générale).

Cela marche-t-il ?


----------



## pas cnrv (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

_Sublata causa tollitur effectus_
autrement dit, Aux mêmes maux les mêmes remèdes....ben pas toujours hélàs!

Bien qu'ayant supprimé ce plugin AcrobatPDFViewer à la fois de la bibliothèque générale et du compte utilisateur, puis redémarré le Mac, et enfin vider le cache Safari, rien n'y fait. Les pdf restent toujours non lus en une page noire.

La régression vers Safari 5.0 va s'imposer d'elle même, d'autant plus que le support Apple à qui j'ai adressé cette problématique reste immuablement silencieux; surdité ou incompétence, je ne saurais faire le discernement.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Septembre 2011)

Hello, 

Sur mon MacBook Snow Leopad, j'ai exactement le même problème, depuis sensiblement la même période. Mais par manque de temps, je ne m'y étais pas intéressé. 

Aujourd'hui non plus, mais je procrastine sur autre chose. 

Alors, j'ai quitté Safari, et dans mamaison/Bibliothèques/, j'ai renommé le répertoire Internet Plugins en rajoutant .old à la fin, et j'ai fait pareil avec celui qui est dans MacBookHD/Bibliothèques. 

En redémarrant Safari : Ça marche ! 
J'ai continuer de regarder, c'est en fait dans les extensions qui sont dans MacBookHD/Bibliothèques qu'un plug-in et bloquant, pas dans ceux de ma maison...

Je m'attelle à savoir lequel est perturbant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------

Bon, ben c'était MacBookHD/Biliothèques/Internet Plug-ins/QuickTime Plugin.plugin

C'est bête, car maintenant, si je clique sur un .mov ou sur un .mp3, enfin bref, des fichiers musique/video classiques, ils ne sont plus pris en charge dans Safari, mais téléchargés automatiquement.
Mais c'est quand même moins courant que les PDF.


Voilà, espérant que cela aura aidé quelqu'un à se sortir de la panade.


----------



## subsole (4 Septembre 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Sur mon MacBook Snow Leopad, j'ai exactement le même problème, depuis sensiblement la même période. Mais par manque de temps, je ne m'y étais pas intéressé.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Quelle est la version du plug-in QT, stp ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Septembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quelle est la version du plug-in QT, stp ?



QuickTime Plugin, 7.6.6


----------



## subsole (4 Septembre 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> QuickTime Plugin, 7.6.6



Merci, dans ce cas je vais resté en Safari 5.0.5.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Septembre 2011)

Autre technique, sans se séparer de QuickTime Plugin, que je viens de réaliser sur mon ordi, et qui marche à la perfection : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3248124?  (la réponse indiquée comme ayant résolu le problème)



> Open the com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist file in ~Library/Preferences with a property list editor.
> 
> Open disclosure triangle for:
> 
> ...




Pour ceux qui n'ont pas installé les outils développeur, et qui n'ont donc pas Property List Editor, 

Ouvrir le fichier sus-mentioné avec TextEdit.
Dans les premiers blocs XML, on doit trouver ça :


```
<key>application/pdf</key>
		<dict>
			<key>WebPluginExtensions</key>
			<array>
				<string>pdf</string>
			</array>
			<key>WebPluginTypeDescription</key>
			<string>PDF Image</string>
			<key>WebPluginTypeEnabled</key>
			<true/>
```

changer <true/> par <false/>, enregistrer, fermer, prier, lancer Safari. 

Tada !


----------



## pas cnrv (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'effectuer cette modification du fichier plist sus nommé.

Aucun résultat probant, j'en suis toujours au même point.

C'est vrai que je n'ai pas redémarré le Mac, juste quitté Safari et relancé comme indiqué (donc normalement cela aurait dû suffire).

J'ai fait les constatations suivantes:
 ce fichier plist n'est présent que dans la bibliothèque utilisateur
 la version originale de ce fichier possédait déjà la valeur <false/>

C'était une bonne piste, mais visiblement chez moi ce n'est pas l'origine du problème.


----------



## Djahaz (11 Janvier 2012)

pas cnrv a dit:


> Aucun résultat probant, j'en suis toujours au même point.


J'ai eu le même problème que toi. Cela venait de l'utilisation du programme de téléchargement Folx. En désactivant le plugin de Folx (clic droit sur son icône dans le dock), Safari a retrouvé illico sa capacité à lire les pdf.

J'espère t'avoir été utile.


----------



## Jack Dell (12 Janvier 2012)

j'ai eu le problème que je viens de règler en supprimant le fichier des préférences de Safari qui se trouvait dans le dossier préférence de mon dossier utilisateu.J 'avais supprimé auparavant le plugin AdobePDFViewer.plugin sans plus de succès.

D'ailleurs, je soupçonne Acrobat Reader 10 d'être responsable du problème, il a depuis rejoins la corbeille.
ma version de Safari 5.1.2 sous Lion
j'espère que cela t'aidera


----------



## pinguin (6 Juillet 2012)

quark67 a dit:


> Bonjour, selon ce qui se dit ici (http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/fichiers-pdf-et-safari-803542.html), il conviendrait de supprimer le plugin « AdobePDFViewer.plugin » situé dans /Bibliothèque/Internet Plugins (la Bibliothèque étant soit la bibliothèque du compte utilisateur, soit la bibliothèque générale).
> 
> Cela marche-t-il ?



Bonjour,

je me permets d'interagir sur la réponse de "Quark67" car j'avais exactement le même problème que "Pas CNRV".

La solution proposée par Qark67 a fonctionné chez moi.

Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.6.8 et Safari 5.1.7 (6534.57.2).

Je me suis rendu dans maMaison>bibliothèque>Internet Plug-ins et je n'avais rien dans ce dossier. 

J'ai donc été sur l'icône de mon disque dur puis bibliothèque>Internet Plug-ins, là j'ai trouvé beaucoup de documents, j'ai supprimé les deux premiers de ma liste qui correspondant à "PDFviewer".

J'ai quitté Safari, j'ai relancé, et je me suis rendu sur une page pour tester : Problème résolu.

Bon courage à tous


----------



## arobase24 (7 Juillet 2012)

pinguin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je me permets d'interagir sur la réponse de "Quark67" car j'avais exactement le même problème que "Pas CNRV".
> 
> ...


Merci pour le tuyau, chez moi celà marche aussi...........
C'est tout de même plus pratique que de passer par Développement> ouvrir avec>Firefox


----------



## martineko (18 Décembre 2012)

arobase24 a dit:


> Merci pour le tuyau, chez moi celà marche aussi...........
> C'est tout de même plus pratique que de passer par Développement> ouvrir avec>Firefox



Je viens d'avoir le même problème sans doute lié à la mise à jour de safari  en 6.0.2 (7536.26.17).

Je ne pouvais plus ouvrir les pdf ni dans safari ni dans firefox.

En supprimant les deux modules ADOBE, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

La solution consistant à intervenir dans la plist (voir ci-dessu) ne correspondait pas au problème car l'option était déja à false

A bientot.

M.


----------

